#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Painting standard ISO 12944 & 8501

## umashankarsingh

Anybody having ISO 12944 & ISO 8501


    Could you Please upload for me,
or send to my e-mail- umashankarsingh1708@gmail.com 

See More: Painting standard ISO 12944 & 8501

----------


## netspyking

BS EN ISO 12944 (8 parts) : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 8501.1-2007   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 8501.3-2006   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 8501.4-2006   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Smile:

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you

----------


## Nabilia

Please, Do you have 
ISO 8501-2:1994 or ISO 8501-2:2001

----------


## montajucks

This links is not valid 

ISO 8501.1-2007 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 8501.3-2006 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 8501.4-2006 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ravindranath

thank you

----------


## umashankarsingh

This links is not valid

if possible please send by e-mail umashankarsingh1708@gmail.com

----------


## Nabilia

ISO 8501-1;2007 Part 1; Rust grades and preparation grades of uncoated steel substrates and of steel substrates after overall removal of previous coatings.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 8501-3;2006 Part 3; Preparation grades of welds, cut edges and other areas with surface imperfections.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 8501-4;2006 Part 4; Initial surface conditions, preparation grades and flash rust grades in connection with high-pressure water jetting.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Yogesh173

Thanks a lot

----------


## siva2161

Thank you

----------


## mkhurram79

> This links is not valid 
> 
> ISO 8501.1-2007 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



thanks

----------


## Ravindranath

thanks

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

Dear All,



I NEED THE ISO 8501, SAMEBODY CAN  TO GO FOR ME.

THANKS.See More: Painting standard ISO 12944 & 8501

----------


## hadip

thanks

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

SSPC Guide to Visual SDtandard (25 Pages & 21.6 MB).
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thuanvinhan1

> ISO 8501-1;2007 Part 1; Rust grades and preparation grades of uncoated steel substrates and of steel substrates after overall removal of previous coatings.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Thanks for shared! Nabilia. Thanks

----------


## Florentina

Please reupload 12944. Thank you.

----------


## Nabilia

BS EN ISO 12944 Paints and varnishes  Corrosion protection of steel structures by protective paint systems .zip	5.835 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## josefreitas

pls upload BS EN ISO 12944 (8 parts). thank you in advance

----------


## Nabilia

> pls upload BS EN ISO 12944 (8 parts). thank you in advance



The above file is all 8 parts

----------


## josefreitas

thank you nabilia

----------


## deluge

Please reupload 12944 full standard. Respect.

----------


## sumon emam

Dear Nabilia,
Would you mind to re-upload all the 8 parts of ISO 12944?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## sleimanshokr

Please reupload 12944 full standard

----------


## gtpol57

Download link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Painting standard ISO 12944 & 8501

----------


## sumon emam

thanks

----------


## lubl

I need ISO 8502-1 ED 2000 and ISO 8503-1 Ed 2012
and would be very thankfull if some one can help me
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## New_Inspector

Oh...So good Thank you So much

----------


## New_Inspector

Ohh...So Good Thank You So Much

----------


## memphisgr

Hello,

Could someone share ISO 8501?

Thank you in advance

----------


## sumon emam

> Hello,
> 
> Could someone share ISO 8501?
> 
> Thank you in advance



this is for u...............

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## memphisgr

Thank you very much  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## STD manager

if you need this document 
please contact to :
internationalstandard2012(at sign)gmail(dot)com

----------


## makmak9

.

I need this too. 
kindly send it to my email: mcatunao@yahoo.com


.

----------


## gs153

pl. upload ISO 12944 once more. Earlier links are dead. thanks.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## madhavan

pls upload once again

See More: Painting standard ISO 12944 & 8501

----------


## anupm137

Please upload latest versions

----------

